# Fractalius Millenium Bridge



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Heres a new twist on my recent Millenium Bridge Sunrise shot. I used a PS Plugin called Fractalius.










Thanks for looking, Phil


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Fantastic! It's safe to say I've never seen it like that!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning pic Phil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I really like this plugin, seen a few images where it's been used now. I really like that :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Phil - really sorry to have to say this but our survey said...................


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Stunning buddie.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

David 1150 said:


> Fantastic! It's safe to say I've never seen it like that!


Cheers David, i honestly think this would sell down the quay or wherever, what do you think?



butler2.8i said:


> Stunning pic Phil


Cheers bud



Pezza4u said:


> I really like this plugin, seen a few images where it's been used now. I really like that :thumb:


Its nifty innit!



Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Phil - really sorry to have to say this but our survey said...................


I can see how it may be a marmite thing but its defo arty in my eyes which i think gives it something over the original...












DJ1989 said:


> Stunning buddie.


Thanks DJ:thumb:

Phil


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Original shot is stunning, sorry the pp doesn't do anything for me


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Original shot is stunning, sorry the pp doesn't do anything for me


Thanks Brazo, no probs :thumb:
Phil


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

I do quite like that. The scene works really well. 

Would be interesting to see what it would look like if the original had a more dramatic sunrise.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Phil


What settings did you have your camera on?


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

I like it, it's a bit different. 

How did you go about getting this plug in and is it compatible with CS5? Was it expensive?


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

stunning


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

butcher said:


> I do quite like that. The scene works really well.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what it would look like if the original had a more dramatic sunrise.


I couldnt help that mate, they were the cards i was deal with.... 5.15 am


MR Ray said:


> What settings did you have your camera on?


It was a 3 min exposure using my Heliopan 10 sop ND Filter 


Rew said:


> I like it, it's a bit different.
> 
> How did you go about getting this plug in and is it compatible with CS5? Was it expensive?


It is a CS5 pLUGIN........


Tristan001 said:


> stunning


Thankns Tristan:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Original is beautiful... the PS edit is pretty special as well though, almost like a graffiti rendering of the original. Looks good to me and a nice contrast.

Both would look impressive in a frame on a wall for sure :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Like that a lot, nice soft image would look well in any room...:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Three words Gitzo.

CANVAS
ON
WALL

It will look great!

I'm going to Fractilus some of mine tonight and see what i can come up with.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

n_d_fox said:


> Original is beautiful... the PS edit is pretty special as well though, almost like a graffiti rendering of the original. Looks good to me and a nice contrast.
> 
> Both would look impressive in a frame on a wall for sure :thumb:


Thanks man, im gonna get it canvassed and give it to a foreign friend when he goes back to France (he's living here in Newcastle for a year). If you look on Flickr theres groups for Frac images and some are unreal!



james_death said:


> Like that a lot, nice soft image would look well in any room...:thumb:


Cheers 


Gruffs said:


> Three words Gitzo.
> 
> CANVAS
> ON
> ...


Haha, thanks very much Gruffs. Im looking into it


----------

